# Jake Hackert Corncob Pipes



## Mister Moo

Got two - large bowl, wood diamond shank, saddle bit with medium fishtail. Length overall is 5.80". Big bowl, rock solid and a solid smoking pipe.

Say cob? Say Hackert.


----------



## commonsenseman

I went to the following site, but didn't find anything that looks like the pipe you have.

Jake Hackert Corcob Pipes

Where did you acquire yours?


----------



## Mister Moo

I emailed Jake and described what I was looking for. It is a goll-danged Mister Moo exclusive.

http://www.pamall.net/pipes/page2.html


----------



## Jack Straw

That's really sharp looking!


----------



## Mister Moo

A better pic.


----------



## Savvy

Do these have to be ordered with a Check or MO? Just wondering, since I'm at an APO, and I've normally bought everything with a CC. Definitely interested though.


----------



## Mister Moo

Savvy said:


> Do these have to be ordered with a Check or MO? Just wondering, since I'm at an APO, and I've normally bought everything with a CC. Definitely interested though.


Talk to the man - [email protected]


----------



## limpinghawk

I have a Hackert cob and love it.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Really nice. I need to add one...or two... I personally don't care for the look of the spindle so I guess I'll give him a shout.

I have never heard of Jake or his pipes, but I have now!


----------



## FiveStar

Kevin Keith said:


> Really nice. I need to add one...or two...
> 
> I have never heard of Jake or his pipes, but I have now!


He has an ebay store and a website too. His ebay store seems to be the best way to see his work though. And the best part is his cobs run $25.00 plush shipping :mrgreen:


----------



## Zeabed

Great looking cob, Moo! I want a couple of those non-spindle Gabby Hayes specials myself. I'll be dropping Hackert a line. Thanks for the heads up. How do you like the smoking qualities? Should be great with McB NF. :clap2:


----------



## LincolnSmokes

Moo, thanks for the info. I've been looking into trying pipes and that may be the way to go.


----------



## Elrodian

I went to his ebay store today and he doesnt have any cobs listed at the moment. He has some nice looking briars tho. I am going to keep an eye out and when he puts some new cobs up I beleive I will grab one if I can. I love my MM cob and wouldnt mind having another and I like the looks of these.


----------



## Mister Moo

Zeabed said:


> Great looking cob, Moo! I want a couple of those non-spindle Gabby Hayes specials myself. I'll be dropping Hackert a line. Thanks for the heads up. How do you like the smoking qualities? Should be great with McB NF. :clap2:


I reach for this pipe as often as anything else; it is a charmer with, burley,vapers and va.

The last week or so I've been smoking Wessex Burley Slices, Stokkebye LuxBullseyeFlake and MacB NF through the Hackert and a prime briar. Hard to say which I like to smoke best but the cob was $20 and the briar was $200.


----------



## Mister Moo

The first two Hackert cobs I ordered were smoked, then gifted, then vanished. One is in Scotland and the other is presumed to be in Russia. I ordered four more as before - vulcanite fishtail saddlebit on a diamond wood shank - to get me through the next 10-15 years (if my luck holds). They arrived this week and there's no way I'm giving these guys away. I'm burning one in now and will finish the inside with pipe mud this weekend. I gotta say Jake Hackert makes the cob you wanna smoke. The guy does very nice work.

I feel a long, lovely, aged Partagas Lusitania coming on. Making pipe mud can be such a burden but, somehow, I'll get through it. Thank you, Pistol.


----------



## Marine Dad

I received my new Hacket yesterday.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Very Nice Pipe brother.

What that set ya back? If you don't mind me asking 

Vin


----------



## Mister Moo

PinkFloydFan said:


> Very Nice Pipe brother.
> 
> What that set ya back? If you don't mind me asking
> 
> Vin


I like that bent/diamond. My straight was twenty clams.


----------



## Marine Dad

PinkFloydFan said:


> Very Nice Pipe brother.
> 
> What that set ya back? If you don't mind me asking
> 
> Vin


$20 plus shipping.


----------



## Mister Moo

Marine Dad said:


> I received my new Hacket yesterday.


Are you going to mud the inside of the chamber, Greg?


----------



## Marine Dad

Mister Moo said:


> Are you going to mud the inside of the chamber, Greg?


I do not plan to. I have 2 other diplomats from Jake with antler shanks and did not mud the chambers and have had no problems.

Would you suggest I do so ?


----------



## Mister Moo

Marine Dad said:


> I do not plan to. I have 2 other diplomats from Jake with antler shanks and did not mud the chambers and have had no problems.
> 
> Would you suggest I do so ?


D'uhhhh.... I don't know. I had two and both went to new homes in less than a year. I smoked one a lot and the other only once or twice. The chamber in the "a lot" one was looking pretty eaten up in one or two spots and I thought it might burn out sooner rather than later. Can't say what happened in the end - it was sort of glommed on to and is now far, far away. 

I will plaster the inside of my latest this weekend; it's burned in plenty enough after a few smokes to hold mud OK. I'll guess I'll post pix and let you all see how it goes. Besides - that Lusitania is calling my name.


----------



## Mister Moo

Marine Dad said:


> I do not plan to. I have 2 other diplomats from Jake with antler shanks and did not mud the chambers and have had no problems.
> 
> Would you suggest I do so ?


New thread, Dad. Join in?

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/270323-mudding-hackert-corncob-pipe.html

Dan


----------

